#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-14
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ari: vous êtes maintenant plus dispo pour qu'on travaille ?
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> ari: vous êtes maintenant plus dispo pour qu'on travaille ?
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<Warrens> slt lesgars :p
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: salut
<Warrens> vs n'etes pas censé être avec vos valent...? :-?
<ongolaBoy> heu.. je signale seulement que dans le calendrier liturgique, il n 'y a pas de St valentin le 14 février...
<Warrens> @-
<Warrens> @-)
<Warrens> k'y a t'il dc k les gens ont à se trémoussr aujourd'hui:-?
<Warrens> ari: slt
<Warrens> ariabas: slt
<ariabbas> Warrens: slt
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: oui
<Warrens> ariabbas: comnt u vas?
<Warrens> arriabas: g n'ai pas dû remarqué ce nom sur l'irc, t'es nouveau/nouvelle? ou c'est mw qui le suit :D
#ubuntu-cm 2011-02-17
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-13
<Warrens> hi ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> salut Warrens
<ongolaBoy> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: tu émerges :)
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy:  oui. gar actu je suis tres surchargé par les choses de la vie.
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: j'ai appelé le president du club linux
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy:  il m'a dit qu'ils étaient au lycée Bilingue pour un présentation de Linux
<simplice_ndere> septox:  hi!
<septox> hi
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ce dont je viens de te parler. le jigdo là recupère  les dbg_sur us.cdimage.debian.org
<ongolaBoy> ah ok :)
<ongolaBoy> c'est pour ça qu'il ira donc sur internet
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: de retour. Ma connexion ici est tres instable.
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: hi!
<ariabbas> simplice_ndere: hi!
<ariabbas> simplice_ndere: tu nous as fuiiiiiiii
<ongolaBoy> n'est-ce pas ?? :)
<simplice_ndere> ariabbas: mais quand je partais tu n'etais pas dans les parages.
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je ne sais pas quelle machine est derrière la 41.67.236.24 mais il faut mettre à jour son sources.list. IL n'est pas correct
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: voilà!! pris au piège. Toi même justifie toi alors :D
<simplice_ndere> je dois bouger, on se prend après. Bonne soirée.
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-14
 * tekaro2003 fait son retour sur IRC
<sovo> Welcome back
<tekaro2003> thanks
<ariabbas> ...
<tekaro2003> ....
<ongolaBoy> .
<tekaro2003> good bye all
<tekaro2003> be blessed
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-15
<tekaro2003> bonjour à tous
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<tekaro2003> @ongolaBoy tu as déja eu à monter un serveur NAS dans un réseau?
<ongolaBoy> heu.. non
<tekaro2003> ok
<ongolaBoy> tu as des difficultés ?
<tekaro2003> oui oui
<tekaro2003> mais google me permet de les resoudre quand même
<ariabbas> hi everybody
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: when i want to send the message to mail server (@ndere.cm.refer.org) i receive an error message Sending of message failed.
<ariabbas> The message could not be sent using SMTP server smtp.ndere.cm.refer.org for an unknown reason. Please verify that your SMTP server settings are correct and try again, or contact your network administrator.
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tes paramètres SMTP ne sont pas correct
<ongolaBoy> corrects*
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: server settings
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Server Name: imap.ndere.cm.refer.org
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Port:143
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Security Srttings
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Connection security STARTTLS
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Authentification method : Normal password
<ongolaBoy> je te parlais des paramètres *SMTP* et non *IMAP*
<ongolaBoy> IMAP c'est pour la réception, SMTP c'est pour la réception
<ongolaBoy> IMAP c'est pour la réception, SMTP c'est pour l' _envoi_
<ongolaBoy> tu dois accepter le certificat auto-signé
<ongolaBoy> smtp se fait sur le port 587 , STARTTLS, mdp normal. Tu vérifies que l'user est le début de ton courriel
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: au fait, il parait qu'on doit faire un test de visio ou bien ?
<ongolaBoy> .
<tekaro2003> .
 * tekaro2003 va en pause. A tout à l'heure!
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: je veux l'@ de deux dns sur l'internet pour tester un truc
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: un de camtel et un de orange de préference
<ariabbas> .....
<septox> hi
<septox> vs etes au courant des problemes de tempratures avec des processeurs AMD au cameroun ?
<tekaro2003> non pas vraiment septox
<tekaro2003> qu'est ce qui est dit à propos?
<septox> a cause de la temperature, les processeur chauffent et il existerait un risque d'explosion en ftion de l'utilisation : c'est pas confirme
<septox> d'ou ma question ici
<tekaro2003> j'ai pas encore eu vent d'une information pareille
<tekaro2003> je vais demander aux sysadmins qui sont autour de moi
<septox> ok
<septox> tekaro2003: merci d'Avance
<tekaro2003> ok
<tekaro2003> les gars autour de moi n'ont pas encore eu vent de cette info hein
<septox> ok
<tekaro2003> Bonne soirée  à tous
<tekaro2003> je m'éclipse.
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: je n'étais pas devant ma machine quand tu demandais les infos pour le DNS
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-16
<hans88> salut
<hans88> salut ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> salut hans
<hans88> j'ai une question: lorsqu'on a deux interfaces réseaux actives connectées à Internet.
<hans88> Comment définir celle qui sera utilisée pour la navigation Web ?
<ongolaBoy> hum.. comment sais-tu que les deux sont directement *connectées* à l'Internet ?
<hans88> un autre question : Comment effectuer une requête sur telle ou telle interface ?
<ongolaBoy> parce que par défaut, ton système définit une et une seule route par défaut pour le reste
<ongolaBoy> tape "ip route" .. tu verras ta route par défaut
<hans88> supposons que j'ai eth0 et wlan0
<ongolaBoy> man sinon pour définir l'interface à utiliser par rapport à un service, là ça dépend des applications
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon pour définir l'interface à utiliser par rapport à un service, là ça dépend des applications
<ongolaBoy> pour certaines applications comme 'ping' , tu peux définir l'interface à utiliser
<ongolaBoy> sinon pour le navigateur, il se base sur les réglages définis par le système notamment la route par défaut dont je t'ai parlé
<ongolaBoy> donc si tu veux que ton navigateur utilise tel ou telle voie, il faut manipuler les routes
<hans88> par ok
<hans88> ok
<hans88> t'as dis: man sinon pour définir l'interface à utiliser par rapport à un service...
<hans88> man de quoi ?
<ongolaBoy> c'est pour ça que j'ai répété ma phrase, je voulais dire _mais_ et non _man_ ;)
<ongolaBoy> allez, je monte au bureau... bonne journée d'ici là. On se retrouve peut être de l'autre côté
<hans88> ok
<ongolaBoy> en passant hans, si tu peux il faudra assister au barcamp le 19 mai à Yaoundé
<hans88> je ne connaissais pas cette évènement
<ongolaBoy> le groupe de discussion, depuis des années, est ici http://groups.google.com/group/barcampcameroon
<ongolaBoy> le site de la précédente édition ici http://barcampcameroon.org/
<ongolaBoy> et le salon irc (mais que bcp de gars n'arrivent pas à utiliser ) est #barcamp-cm ;)
<hans88> merci pour l'info
<hans88> j'ouvre le site
<hans88> mais y a personne sur #barcamp-cm !
<hans88> c'est toujours comme ça ?
<ongolaBoy> pour le salon freenode je t'ai dis qu'ils ne l'utilisent pas trop
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas dans l'habitude de bcp de gars, tous ces trucs hyper «compliqués » ;)
<ongolaBoy> mais je l'avais créé depuis quelques années et il est fréquenté surtout quand il faut faire des réunions préparatoires
<hans88> ok
<hans88> mais qu'est ce que je pourrais bien présenter labas si ce n'est assister ?
<hans88> à lire le groupe de discussion, je suis qu'un "petit" sans aucune expérience !
<ongolaBoy> à la limite, tu assistes
<ongolaBoy> mais faut pas trop te sentir gêné. Ta manière de travailler et ton travail avec l'environnement que tu connais, tu pourrais le partager avec les autres
<ongolaBoy> bcp ne font pas comme toi. Je suis sur que toi même tu as eu l'occasion de mieux le constater à douala ;)
<ongolaBoy> développer  avec Qt, cherrypy le tout avec un environnement sur ubuntu pour ne prendre que ces exemples... tu crois que bcp savent le faire ? :)
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, participe comme tu peux et comme tu le sens
<hans88> :)
<hans88> ok
<hans88> je vois dans le groupe qu"ils débatent encore sur le thème
<hans88> à quand les inscriptions ?
<hans88> salut ariabbas
<hans88> ariabbas: comment tu vas ?
<hans88> ongolaBoy: tu peux contacter les membres de #ubuntu-cm de Douala pour un chat ici ?
<hans88> faudrait qu'on organise une rencontre
<ongolaBoy> je crois qu' ariabbas est encore chez lui
<ongolaBoy> il a laissé son ordi allumé. Tu sais, c'est lui qui s'occupe de mettre sur pied le miroir de l'univ.
<ongolaBoy> je crois qu'il a presque terminé avec ubuntu et debian
<ongolaBoy> ok, pour le contact
<septox> .
<hans88> j'savais pas... fallait bien que quelqu'un prenne en main le miroir de l'Univ... :)
<hans88> salut septox
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, il y a eu des nouvelles recrues au CDTIC : ari, rodrigue
<ongolaBoy> et j'espère que ça fera avancer un peu mieux certaines choses
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas c'est dans la bonne voie
<tekaro2003> hi all!
<hans88> ongolaBoy: deux bon éléments
<hans88> howdy tekaro2003
<tekaro2003> bah chui là hans88
<septox> .
<hans88> t'es dans quelle ville toi ?
<tekaro2003> Dla
<hans88> tekaro2003: t'es dans quelle ville toi ?
<tekaro2003> et toi hans88: où es tu?
<hans88> cool... moi aussi
<ariabbas> hans88: cava alhamdoulilah and you how are too ?
<ariabbas> Good Morning  ubuntu-cm
<tekaro2003> morning ariabbas:
<hans88> ariabbas: (lol) I'm fine
<hans88> and you ?
<septox> .
<septox> les gars
<septox> est-ce qu'on planifier un meetingpr le mois prochain ?
<tekaro2003> moi je suis partant pour le meeting hein
<hans88> ouais septox
<hans88> faudrait une rencontre
<ariabbas> hans88: i'm also fine
 * ongolaBoy est toujours là en tout cas :)
<hans88> ariabbas: tintin
<ariabbas> tekaro2003: thank you
<ariabbas> hans88: tintin. How are your activity
<ariabbas> hans88: you have work that we need
<ariabbas> hans88: about sp/form. we need integration of text editor
<hans88> ariabbas: lol
<ariabbas> hans88: because the domain nane is already activate by antic and now
<hans88> ariabbas: what are you taking about ?
<hans88> ariabbas: COOOOOL
<ariabbas> hans88: is urgent to adjust information
<ariabbas> hans88: so please do that woek for because
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: heu.. apparemment le nom de domaine n'est pas encore configuré dans leurs DNS :(
<ariabbas> hans88: because you know, we have not a good capacity to make that.
<ongolaBoy> d'ailleurs.. ce n'est pas compliqué pour tester. hans88 est-ce que tu peux faire un "dig univ-ndere.cm ANY" et tu me dis ce que tu obtiens dans le champ *status* ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: i foung it yesterday
<hans88> ongolaBoy: NXDOMAIN
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: dr nlong has paid and they tell him is ok
<ongolaBoy> hans88: ok, merci
<ariabbas> hans88: have understand my request ?
<ongolaBoy> ari ce n'est pas encore activé à leur niveau. Si tu fais la requête en te servant du DNS de l'univ, chez toi ça marchera. C'est normal
<hans88> j'arrive les gars... 10 minutes
<ongolaBoy> le résultat renvoyé par hans "NXDOMAIN" montre que ce n'est pas encore réglé
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: yes of course i said that i found it yesterday i make a dig in another network which is different with our network and i found that is not realy activate
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: en fait, il te suffit de faire un dig @ip.serveurDNS.autre.Que.leTien nomDedomaine.tld et ça suffit ;)
<ongolaBoy> concrètement tu peux faire dig @195.24.192.33 univ-ndere.cm et tu verras
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: yes i have also to that
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: whit camtel dns
<ongolaBoy> ok, fine
<ariabbas> mbam.camnet.cm
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: and other mtn dns
<septox> sorry j'etais pas devant la machine pr quelques minutes la
<hans88> j'suis de retour
<ariabbas> hans88: ...
<hans88> ariabbas: qu'est ce que tu me demande ?
<hans88> septox: et le meeting ?
<septox> je vs ecoute noor
<septox> normalement on devrait le faire le 2 mars
<septox> on peut le faire plus tot/tard et un autre en fction des disponibilites
<hans88> le 2 mars est un vendredi
<hans88> j'suis disponible à partir de midi
<hans88> septox: ??
<hans88> tekaro2003: ??
<septox> .
<septox> moi je suis tjrs la
<septox> donc a depends plus de vs,
<septox> normalement les meetings c'est 17h gmt , on peut aussi decaler
<hans88> ariabbas: ??
<septox> .
<tekaro2003> je suis partant hein
<ongolaBoy> on peut mettre 17H GMT. NOrmalment le 2 mars ça sera le deuxième jour des journées portes ouvertes du CDTIC
<tekaro2003> ok les gars je vous laisse
<tekaro2003> je me déplace
<hans88> ongolaBoy: deuxième journée portes ouvertes ? donc y a même eu une première... lol
<hans88> je vois que les choses avancent !
<ssr> ongolaBoy: slt willy
<ongolaBoy> ssr: salut
<ongolaBoy> bienvenue
<ssr> ongolaBoy: voila une erreur que j'ai lorsque je met à jour ma source list sur le miroir de l'UN:
<ssr> ongolaBoy: E: Le fichier Release a expiré, http://miroir.univ-ndere.cm/debian-security/dists/squeeze/updates/Release ignoré (non valable depuis 33min 37s)
<ariabbas> ...
<ssr> ongolaBoy: are-you reveived
<ssr> ongolaBoy: ?
<ongolaBoy> un instant
<ongolaBoy> demande à ariabbas quelle est l'erreur qu'il a dans les logs d'apache
<ssr> ongolaBoy:ok
<ongolaBoy> peut être que ce fichier est corrompu
<ongolaBoy> un téléchargement de debmirror qui s'est interrompu
<ssr> ongolaBoy: probablement
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, il vous faut monitorer tous vos serveurs et services
<ongolaBoy> ssr: as tu lu mes courriels ?
<ssr> ongolaBoy: j'y vais
<ongolaBoy> hans88: au sujet des journées portes ouvertes, je parlais du JOUR 2 et non de la deuxième édition ;)
<hans88> fallait que ça commence un jour !
<ongolaBoy> yep.. même comme bcp ne comprennent pas encore le bien fondé de certaines choses mais je garde espoir que ça s'améliore
<ssr> hans88: mon gar tu fait quoi ici
<hans88> y a quand même qui s'y intéresse ?
<ssr> ongolaBoy: je go au rectorat work!
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ....
<hans88> salut ssr
<ssr> clear
<abba> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<abba>  j'ai un pb
<abba> !!!!
<abba> Errors:  Download of dists/maverick-proposed/main/source/Sources.gz failed: 500 Server closed connection without sending any data back  dists/maverick-proposed/main/source/Sources.gz failed md5sum check  Download of dists/maverick-proposed/main/source/Sources failed: 404 Not Found  dists/maverick-proposed/main/source/Sources failed md5sum check Failed to download some Package, Sources or Release files! WARNING: releasing 1 pending lock...
<abba> lors de la mise à jour de mon miroir ubuntu
<abba> ceci depuis plusieurs jour déjà
<ongolaBoy> abba: une erreur 500 signifie que tu as un problème avec ton serveur web; peut être sa configuration
<ongolaBoy> attends... c'est la sortie de debmirror ? SI c'est le cas, le problème est au niveau du serveur que tu voulais contacter
<ongolaBoy> ou aussi l'état du réseau au moment où debmirror fonctionnait
<abba> .
<abba> merci ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-17
<demsking> salut abba
<tekaro2003> hi all
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc76636: salut
<qwebirc76636> salut
<ongolaBoy> je vois que tu t'es retrouvé ;)
<ongolaBoy> il y a l'interface web (pour faciliter les choses)
<qwebirc76636> oui, ce n'est pas très compliqué, j'ai juste suivi le lien que tu m'a envoyé,
<ongolaBoy> mais tu peux aussi utiliser pidgin ;)
<ongolaBoy> mais moi perso, j'utilise un client en ligne de commande : irssi
<qwebirc76636> je suis connecté sur l'interface web
<qwebirc76636> j'aimerai bien utiliser pidgin, je fait comment?
<ongolaBoy> donc, comme je disais quelque part tout à l'heure, vous pouvez venir ici posez vos questions lors de votre install party
<ongolaBoy> il y a souvent d'autres personnes, en dehors de moi qui pourront vous aider
<qwebirc76636> ok
<qwebirc76636> comme c'est une première expérience pour moi, généralement, ça se passe comment?
<ongolaBoy> pour pidgin, tu choisis protocole IRC
<ongolaBoy> à serveur, tu mets : irc.freenode.net
<ongolaBoy> utilisateur, tu t'en choisis un
<ongolaBoy> et le reste tu laisses vide
<ongolaBoy> bon, en gros ici c'est un salon de discussion autour d'ubuntu et des logiciels libres
<qwebirc76636> ok, merci
<ongolaBoy> en destination des camerounais et par des camerounais mais tout le monde peut venir
<qwebirc76636> et pour qu'il y ai une locoteam congolaise sur le site ubuntu, je fait comment?
<ongolaBoy> il y a d'ailleurs plusieurs salons dans le réseau de freenode. Mais je te laisse le temps de lire un peu
<ongolaBoy> je te conseille de lire ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<ongolaBoy> tu auras toutes les infos pour en créer une
<qwebirc76636> merci pour ton aide
<qwebirc76636> je m'y met tout de suite
<ongolaBoy> à la base il faut vérifier s'il n y a pas déjà eu une tentative. En tout cas dans le wiki d'ubuntu, tu pourras vérifier
<ongolaBoy> pas de quoi.
<ongolaBoy> heu.. thomas te répond quelque part là ;)
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<septox> .
<septox> .
<sovo> .
<ongolaBoy> frumenceboroto: je suppose que c'est avec pidgin cette fois :)
<frumenceboroto> oui, c'est avec pidgin
<ongolaBoy> hans88: salut. julius a dit qu'il te contactera la semaine prochaine normalement
<hans88> ok
<hans88> salut simplice_ndere
<hans88> salut à tous
<hans88> j'ai un souci avec un programe
<hans88> le programme MouseTrap ne fonctionne pas
<hans88> voici l'erreur que j'obtient: http://pastebin.com/E71cGtms
<hans88> c'est la sortie de la console
<hans88> une idée ?
<simplice_ndere> hans88: salut
<hans88> salut
<hans88> c'est le simplice que je connais ?
<simplice_ndere> hans88: oui
<hans88> w
<hans88> :)
<hans88> nice
<hans88> simplice_ndere: how are you
<simplice_ndere> hans88: fine and u?
<hans88> very fine tanks
<hans88> how are ndere ?
<hans88> salut frumenceboroto
<hans88> salut qwebirc87952
<hans88> ongolaBoy: t'es là ?
<simplice_ndere> hans88: i hope fine! 'cause i'm not in ndere.
<ongolaBoy> hans88: buffer overflow ? tu n'as pas de soucis de mémoire par hasard ?
<hans88> non
<hans88> j'ai 3 Go
<hans88> et actuellement  798 Mo libre
<ongolaBoy> ton système ne swappe pas trop ?
<hans88> même lorsque je l'exécute depuis l'environnement gnome/unity j'ai toujours la même sortie
<hans88> non... ma swap est encore inutilé
<hans88> 3Go de swap
<ongolaBoy> i386 ? ou amd64 ?
<ongolaBoy> bon.. ça doit être i386 si tu utilises mon miroir :)
<ongolaBoy> à priori ça peut être un bug alors
<hans88> ouais i386
<frumenceboroto> salut hans88
<hans88> simplice_ndere: t'es où alors ?
<hans88> frumenceboroto: t'es où toi
<frumenceboroto> je suis à Kinshasa
<simplice_ndere> de ce que j'ai lu sur "mousetrap" il y'a apparement un bug, et qui n'est pas encore résolu.
<hans88> frumenceboroto: waouuu... je m'attendais à une ville camerounaise !
<frumenceboroto> eh oui, je le savais aussi
<hans88> frumenceboroto: :)
<ongolaBoy> ;)
<frumenceboroto> mais je suis dans ce salon sur invitation de ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> frumence explique leur ce que tu veux faire nextweek chez toi
<simplice_ndere> hans88: actu à Ydé. et toi?
<frumenceboroto> je prépare une install party d'ubuntu
<frumenceboroto> et on m'a dit que dans ce salon, je pourrai posé differente question
<frumenceboroto> pour moi c'est la première fois que j'organise une evenement dans ce sens
<hans88> simplice_ndere: t'es où alors ?
<ongolaBoy> j'ai donc proposé à frumence de venir avec ses participants le jour de leur install pour poser les questions qu'ils voudront
<hans88> frumenceboroto: c'est une bonne initiative je trouve
<ongolaBoy> hans88: ton problème semble dater et n'a toujours pas été résolu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mousetrap/+bug/470193
<frumenceboroto> merci hans88
 * ongolaBoy doit bouger.. 
<hans88> ongolaBoy: merci
<sovo> frumenceboroto: t'es dans quel ville ?
<frumenceboroto> sovo: je suis à Kinshasa/R.D.Congo
<sovo> ok
<frumenceboroto> ça sera la première fois que l'on fasse ça dans tout le mays
<frumenceboroto> je voulais écrire pays
<hans88> frumenceboroto: ce week à partir de quelle heure ?
<hans88> frumenceboroto: et quand exactement ?
<simplice_ndere> hans88: j'ai dit Ydé. Et toi?
<frumenceboroto> ce n'est pas ce weekend
<hans88> simplice_ndere: Douala
<frumenceboroto> mais plutôt en mars, le 24
<hans88> simplice_ndere: c'est là que t'es actuellement .
<simplice_ndere> frumenceboroto: tout mes encouragement.
<simplice_ndere> hans88: oui.
<frumenceboroto> simplice_ndere: merci
<hans88> frumenceboroto: j'ai rien de prévu ce jour là
<hans88> frumenceboroto: à quelle heure ?
<simplice_ndere> frumenceboroto: ok
<frumenceboroto> ok, donc je compterai sur ton aide
<frumenceboroto> ça sera le 24 mars 2012 à partir de 9
<hans88> 9 heures
<hans88> noté
<frumenceboroto> à l'occasion, je proposerai à tout les participants de mettre en place une LocoTeam RDC
<simplice_ndere> frumenceboroto: vous serez sur IRC à cette heure j'imagine :).
<hans88> frumenceboroto: très bonne initiative
<frumenceboroto> simplice_ndere: oui, je serai sur IRC
<simplice_ndere> frumenceboroto: .
<frumenceboroto> simplice_ndere: tout ceux qui aurons leurs ordinateurs portables, seront dans ce salon, c'est en attendant que nous ayons un salon dedié à la R.D.Congo
<simplice_ndere> frumenceboroto: ok.
<hans88> frumenceboroto: ça aussi vous pourriez le faire ce jour là
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-02-19
<Ongolaboy-m> .
<hans88> salut ongolaBoy
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-12
<ariabbas> .
<septox> hi all
<ariabbas> hi
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi
<indy21> 3h plu tard. :D
<ongolaBoy> ainsi va la vie :)
<ariabbas> 0
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-13
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-02-16
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-02-12
<ongolaBoy> indy21: est-ce que tu pourrais essayer miroir.uninet.cm quand tu auras le temps et me dire si les temps de réponse sont acceptables ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy : juste ds le navigateur ou ds le sources.list?
<ongolaBoy> sources.list ..
<indy21> ok. je te fais signe ds l'aprem.
<qwebirc9361> hi les gars
<ongolaBoy> hi
<qwebirc9361> l'idee de release que j'ai lu ds les logs la a finalement eu lieu a YDE ?
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> release ? à yde ??
<ongolaBoy> heu.. me concernant je ne sais pas mais je prévois organiser une le 10 mai
<septox> .
<septox> ok
<septox> je dois avoir mal lu
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<indy21> ongolaboy : très occupé.
<indy21> je peux checké ça demain? ou bien ça va ?
#ubuntu-cm 2014-02-13
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hello. je ne t'avais pas répondu hier mais je voulais dire qu'il n y a pas le feu
<ongolaBoy> tu testes quand tu peux
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ok ok.
<septox> hi
<indy21> septox: hi
<indy21> septox, ongolaBoy: bon je dis quoi à gabriel?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: vraiment.. ma tête est trop loin :) ... à ce rythme je risque un buffer overflow
<ongolaBoy> bref.. je ne sais pas quoi te dire.. si vous voulez qu'on en parle, si vous pouvez passer au bureau un de ces jours
<ongolaBoy> ou bien on se retrouve quelque part pour bavarder
<ongolaBoy> c'est tout ce que je peux dire
<indy21> ongolaBoy: euye!!
<ongolaBoy> indy21: qu'est-ce qui t'étonne ?
<indy21> te trouver à l'heure-ci ici.
 * indy21 a aperçu un tweet qui parle de ménagement.
<ongolaBoy> ce soir c'était obligé ...
<ongolaBoy> mais là je rentre parce qu'il faut le faire
<indy21> ok ok
<indy21> pour la rencontre je vais essayer de voir si on peut se voir ce weekend.
 * indy21 s'éclipse pour dérange l'admin réseau pour les accès network du miroir.
<indy21> le 'dérangement' a un peu payé.
#ubuntu-cm 2014-02-14
<indy21> hi.
<indy21> ongolaboy: le serveur est disponible.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi
<ongolaBoy> ok.. bonne nouvelle..
<ongolaBoy> va maintenant se plonger dans le fonctionnement de CENTOS :)
<indy21> ongolaboy: faudra qu'on calle un rdv pour mettre en place le serveur.
<indy21> j'ai constaté que la nouvelle version de centos intégre déja debmirror.
#ubuntu-cm 2014-02-15
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-09
<saoungoumi> .
<jut> hello
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21_: ndonna me répond et me demande comment ça va se passer . je dois répondre quoi alors que j'ai donné l'URL ??? :)
<indy21_> ongolaBoy: j'ai vu ça. *Le diable se cache dans l'écriture*
<ongolaBoy> et avant lui un autre m'avait même demandé la date
<ongolaBoy> -_-
<indy21_> ongolaBoy: Le mieux c'est de lui donner et le jour et l'heure et qu'il confirme la salle par mail.
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> je vais le faire cet aprèm
<indy21_> maintenant libre à eux de faire de la com ou pas.
 * indy21_ se demande si on ne doit pas définir des régles de bonne conduite pour la participation à l'event. 
<indy21_> *mircos coupés, poser des questions exclusivement via IRC, des trucs comme ça
<ongolaBoy> si , si
<indy21_> ça canalisera le désordre. :-)
<indy21_> ongolaBoy: il faudra aussi préciser à ndonna qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de faire de la com. juste du 'bouche à oreille'.
<indy21_> on pourrait éventuellement envoyer le mail de l'event dans les listes des GDG. (et aussi gérer l'absence de netiquette qui va avec)
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-10
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
<Ak0m> hello ariabbas
<Ak0m> i've never seen anyone here ..
<Ak0m> Ch3ck, recommended this to me for Ubuntu users in cmr
<indy21> Ak0m: welcome. :-)
<Ak0m> indy21, thanks I am Akom Ojong, University of Buea●
<Ak0m> CS student
<indy21> Ak0m: ok. so you're a ubuntu user or you want to be ?
<Ak0m> I've been for over 4 years, so what about you? indy21 who r u?
<indy21> ubuntu user and also CS student. :-)
<Ak0m> where are you from?
<Ak0m> indy21,
<Ch3ck> Ak0m: welcome
<Ak0m> thanks Ch3ck
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> dommage qu'il soit parti --> Ak0m
<ongolaBoy> Ch3ck: hello over there :)
<abakamousa> bonjour à tous
<abakamousa> je cherche une version  de connectify pour ubuntu
<ariabbas> abakmousa ! il est parti
<ariabbas> en tout cas pour ta question au cas ou tu consulterais les logs du salon
<ariabbas> tu peux jeter un coup d oeuil a ca --> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/hostapd
<ariabbas> c est pas "connectify" mais ca marche sur ubuntu ;)
<Ch3ck> good evenx everyone
<Ch3ck> looks it'sd all french here ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-11
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<indy21> .
<septox> .
 * indy21 a eu peur en revenant sur cet écran. septox est là!
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ....... :)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-12
<saoungoumi> .
<indy21> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-13
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-02-14
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-02-16
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-02-17
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-02-19
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2019-02-13
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> jay-m: 'lut . ça fait un bail
